# starting small on solar need help



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a basement that i am setting up to be my ''final stand '' / go to place, if nothing more than for when we have another ice storm n no electric, ect.... I am wanting to run camper style lighting, 12 volt, propably 10 total, not all used at once, and possibly an inverter to run a small fridge, and possibly a couple of small 12 volt fans, i have gas range for cooking, and gas hot water, wood stove for heat or cooking, and the temp , well it is a basement, so not a hard thing to deal with there... i would like any input on how many batteries i should use, and possibly an idea on a solar charge set up for the same. Outside lighting will be solar floodlights on motion sensonrs, might also want to run a small surveliance system, am looking into that, thinkin i can go 12 volt on that also... any advice or input is appreciated, especially if you are doing something similar.....i am budget minded but also believe that you get what you pay for...


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

For what you say you want to run, especially the freezer, you could start out with a couple of 125 watt , 12v panels, a c-60 charge controller by xantrax, 4- Trojen T-105 batteries (6volt) and a small xantrax inverter. You will of course want more, but easy to add to this system as you discover your basic needs. You can put the freezer on a timer, so as to not run it at night and take your batteries down.


----------

